

Entrepreneurial Lessons From Google All-Star and Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer - jejune06
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/lessons-from-marissa-mayer/

======
dottrap
Too much cherry picking and revisionist history in this article. Some
examples:

Google Desktop: You sure it wasn't Apple who asked that question way back in
2004 and introduced Spotlight in OS X 10.4, way before Google Desktop?

Smart People: Kind of sad commentary about the author's mindeset. All those
people have college degrees and 2 are masters. Author indirectly mocks those
colleges and doesn't think to list any smart people that don't have college
degrees. Maybe Google doesn't have any, which means this isn't really the
lesson.

Age: Never mind the fact that that Google engineers are predominantly under 40
and there is an age discrimination lawsuit against Google.

Users/Competition: Google is too big to draw lessons. They are paying big
attention to Amazon and Apple.

~~~
pedalpete
As to the Smart People and University Degrees comment, I was told by a Google
Recruiter that they rarely interview people who don't have University degrees
(though she agreed I had the experience to be put through). I was told that
even in sales and marketing positions, a degree is a requirement.

